# Best sites in France/ Spain?



## 89586 (May 30, 2005)

8) Travelling down sometime this year....you've all probably got your favourites, but perhaps just as important, any places to avoid?
Also, any opinions on satnav packages for these two countries ie is it worth it etc? See ya


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

trekkie said:


> 8) Travelling down sometime this year....you've all probably got your favourites, but perhaps just as important, any places to avoid?
> Also, any opinions on satnav packages for these two countries ie is it worth it etc? See ya


We liked this one and have stayed twice.

http://www.eldelfinverde.com/eldelfinverde.php?lang=EN

This is one of our favourites

http://www.campmed.com/campeng/csoleil/piscine.htm as is this one,
but a bit off to the left as you drive down http://www.camping-sougey.com/

There is a bit about them at http://www.motorhomefacts.com/postt2241.html

We did not like anywhere around Valras S of F.


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

Try this website, you can search by area, facilities, and type of campsite you like.

www.eurocampings.net

Deirdre.


----------



## 89268 (May 18, 2005)

There are just so many. It depends on what you are looking for. I have found the reccomendations in MMM and the caravan club mag are usually spot on.


----------

